# Surprise, Bisping thinks he "won" the fight...



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/21/1320015/michael-bisping-thinks-he-shouldve


> "I don't know. It was a close fight. Personally, I think I won rounds one and two... I mean, Wanderlei did a great job. Congratulations to him. Full credit to him on winning the fight.
> 
> "Personally, apart from the guillotine – and I got dropped in the third round – but apart from the guillotine attempt off the takedown in the second round, as far as round two, I really didn't have any offense come my way. I felt I clearly won those two rounds."
> 
> "I'm a little annoyed, you know? I don't come here to put on a good performance. I come here to win. Winning is what's important... I lost tonight. I'm pissed off about that. I don't train this hard to get losses. But I want to get in there ASAP and fight another good name and get back to winning ways."


It is total crap IMO. He never had Wandy in any danger, Wandy stood up from his takedowns quickly, and Wandy almost Subbed and TKO'd him. That seems like a recipe for a loss to me.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

All i'm gonna say is theres times in the past where someone in Bisping position would have won, and i'd be pissed since he didn't do damage, but controlled 2/3 rounds. So I was fine either way this fight would have been scored, since Wandy was the only one to do damage, even though Bisping could have won from the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

There is NO way that Bisping won the second round. He couldn't keep Wandy down, he got a few of his takedowns stuffed, and he was in the guillotine. Bisping did no damage, landed virtually nothing, and controlled nothing. It was Wandy pushing foward the whole time, thats octagon control. Round three was clearly Wandy's round. Bisping has no way of winning this fight. Once again, the English Vagina has to run his mouth


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sore loser, he's cocky, back peddles when it comes time to throw down....get's dropped in almost all of his fights (even the ones he wins).

Not a fan of the Count.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

box said:


> All i'm gonna say is theres times in the past where someone in Bisping position would have won, and i'd be pissed since he didn't do damage, but controlled 2/3 rounds. So I was fine either way this fight would have been scored, since Wandy was the only one to do damage, even though Bisping could have won from the first 2 rounds.


I agree that according to the way judging is in the UFC, he was close to getting a decision off of takedowns and jabs. However, he clearly lost it with the practically finished sub at the end of rnd 2 (didn't bisping go to his corner saying that he was out?), and the practically finished TKO at the end of rnd 3. 

Hell, if anything, he should thank the bell for giving him something to question


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> There is NO way that Bisping won the second round. He couldn't keep Wandy down, he got a few of his takedowns stuffed, and he was in the guillotine. *Bisping did no damage, landed virtually nothing, and controlled nothing. It was Wandy pushing foward the whole time, thats octagon control.Round three was clearly Wandy's round. Bisping has no way of winning this fight.* Once again, the English Vagina has to run his mouth


Can't agree with this for one second. Yeah Bisping done little damaged but neither did Wanderlei. Bisping landed alot of jabs throughout the first 2 and Wanderlei landed a few hooks in the last minute of each. The fight was close and could have went eaither way.:bored02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually thought it was a REALLY close fight, the thing that put Wanderlei over the edge was that flurry with 10 seconds left in the fight, otherwise... Bisping could have won it..

it was 1-1 going into the 3rd, and even the 3rd round was close until the 10 seconds like I said.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

What the f**k is the problem with him thinking he won the fight?

He is allowed an opinion you know, he gave full credit to Silva, respected that Silva won the fight, and shook the man's hand after the fight.

Get off his back, jesus, the hate STILL carrys on


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

Bisping lost. Clearly. Maybe he needs to learn some BJJ then he will start winning some fights.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> I actually thought it was a REALLY close fight, the thing that put Wanderlei over the edge was that flurry with 10 seconds left in the fight, otherwise... Bisping could have won it..
> 
> it was 1-1 going into the 3rd, and even the 3rd round was close until the 10 seconds like I said.


Absolutely, if not for the alst 15 seconds of round 2 and 3 Bisping won that fight in a lot of judges eyes... but it could have gone either way.

Ultimately though, none of that matter. Jardine may have edge Jackson if not for the last 30 seconds of their fight... but those 30 seconds existed... tough luck.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

In Fairness, I thought he won too

And I'm a Wand fan


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm about to watch it again. I just remember Wanderlei getting huge points at the end of every single round, while avoiding damage, and standing up easily.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

First round went to Mike but Wand won the 2nd/3rd rounds, and Im not just saying that as a Wand fan.

Appeared to me that Wand PULLED guard at the end of the 2nd to get the guillotine. His TD defense was much better after the 1st round too. I thought Rosenthal was going to stop the fight once Wand connected late in the 3rd though. Bisping looked dazed and was looking up at Josh, IMO.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm watching this fight right now. Wow.... I can't believe there is any dispute here. Yeah, it was a _relatively_ close fight. But Wanderlei clearly won it. 

To any who thought Bisping won, do you really think that is how a fighter should win a fight? You think that it was close enough to make a fuss about? I just don't get the level 5 defensive attitude. 

There is no Bisping hate here, the guy seems nice enough. He was very respectful in defeat. 
Like other fighters, I wish he would leave the Wolfslair. He could advance much better training full time elsewhere.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

It was controversial at my house too. A guy thought that Bisping had clearly won the fight and was pissed at the decision. He said Bisping had 7 take downs. I said you're full of it. We re-watched it and Bisping had 5 take downs, Wandy had 3. He said well, if Wandy hadn't scored that knockdown at the end, Bisping would have won. Yeah, well, what if what if...
If there were 3 more seconds in that last round? It wouldn't have went to a decision.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:


What? so now he is wrong cos he doesnt talk shit? The guy can do no right by some people. 

IMo Bisping won the first 2 rounds, but it cudda gone either way.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well at the end I gave Bisping the win, wasn't surprised that Wanderlai got it though. Wanderlai pushed forward but I think Mike actually attacked more and landed more, and he got more takedowns, so personally I don't think a makeshift choke (from being taken down) and a mad flurry at the end warrant's a win.

Watch the post-fight conference, Wanderlai looked like he'd been in a fight, Bisping didn't. Then again Bisping's strikes nearly always look weak to me. And yes if there were 10 more seconds, it would have been (T)KO for Wanderlai.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The whole point of takedowns is to put a fighter into a position to inflict some damage: either with strikes or through submission attempts. If the fighter can do neither, then they get credit for at least controlling their opponent for some extended period of time (and the ref may not even allow that, and justifiably so).

Bisping did none of the above. Wanderlei was up to his feet within seconds of each takedown. So give Wanderlei points for scrambling so easily and moving forward after each takedown. 

---

As far as Bisping's striking, he landed one solid jab to the chin. Then he raised his hands like an idiot, and lost the fight! One jab is not going to win a fight. 

Wanderlei fought a VERY smart fight. His hooks are still not technically sound and leave him exposed, but otherwise, he mixed up his kicks and punches effectively, and nearly sunk in a guillotine for the win. 

Plus, his flurries at the end of rounds one and three left Bisping running (as usual) and wobbled. And dropped at the end of the fight. 

It was close but it's hard to make a case for Bisping on the basis of takedowns that don't go anywhere, and (soft) jabs which were always returned. Plus, you have to count Wanderlei's kicks also.

Close, but no cigar.

Close only counts in horsehoes...etc etc etc.


----------



## dexter0502 (Feb 9, 2010)

he did win...in the ufc!
i think all of you are missing the point. in ufc rules and judging, bisping probably did win. he scored more takedowns, more strikes and was on top the most. ufc judging for me(a pride fan) ridiculously favours wrestlers and there marquee fighters, look back at the coulture vera fight, we all know, from a fighting standpoint, that vera won, however randy wins in the ufc cause he held him still the longest!? ive seen fights in pride in which a fighter has been on his back for the whole fight yet he wins as he is trying to win/end the fight, ufc dont seem to score sub attempts or escapes at all and so favours the muscle head american wrestlers!! why dont the ufc employ some ex pride refs for perspective? the fights are scored overall and not per round, thus lending the scoring system more to real fighting, its not boxing, points scored does not nessasarily the victor make...as anderson sliva vs takase proves.
peace.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

He was basically saved by the bell 2 rounds in a row, and he thinks he won the fight?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely 1st round Bisping, 2nd and 3rd rounds Silva. Judges were unanimous. 

Silva was stepping forward for most of the second and third rounds. He edged Bisping in the second with strikes. He knocked him down in the 3rd. Bispings takedowns and takedown attempts only showcased Silva's technique of stuffs and getting back up (remember judges give credit for defensive grappling).

In each of the last 2 rounds Silva caught Bisping's leg and chopped the other one out. He did more from the the top positions in these instances than Bisping did in all of his.

At the end of both the second and third rounds Bisping was saved by the bell.

Silva was more 'efffective' for more of the fight, and put Bisping in more dangerous positions.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> Definitely 1st round Bisping, 2nd and 3rd rounds Silva. Judges were unanimous.
> 
> Silva was stepping forward for most of the second and third rounds. He edged Bisping in the second with strikes. He knocked him down in the 3rd. Bispings takedowns and takedown attempts only showcased Silva's technique of stuffs and getting back up (remember judges give credit for defensive grappling).
> 
> ...


Bisping was saved at the end of the 1st too haha. The old Wand came out with 10 seconds left at the end of each round. I was impressed with how technical he was, being back with Cordeiro helped alot.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:





starbug said:


> What? so now he is wrong cos he doesnt talk shit? The guy can do no right by some people.
> 
> IMo Bisping won the first 2 rounds, but it cudda gone either way.


 
Its a simple observation, calm down!!!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Coulda gone either way for me, it's a shitty inconvenient loss for Bisping but he could have tried hitting harder and committing more to the takedowns when Wanderlai wouldn't budge.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

An argument can be said that Bisping controlled the majority of the fight. If going by damage done Wandy did the most overall and almost finished Bisping twice, first with the guillotine and second with a tko, both saved by the bell. When Wandy pressed(which wasn't much during the fight) he got Bisping in trouble. I think if Wandy would have been a bit more aggressive he would have gotten the knockout early. Good showing by Bisping, and less stellar one by Wandy. I think if Bisping could have kept himself from being rocked in the final round he would have won the decision.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i knew bisping would try and take him down, there was no way he was gonna stand with him. i bet on bisping winning but overall im glad wand won lol.-if bisping had a better chin or technique he could have won since he did control wand the majority of the time imo.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

wanderlei cleary won the fight IMO. i just watched it again. everytime bisping took silva down wanderlei would get right back up. when silva took bisping down he punished him. silva landed several kicks and good punches. silva caught bispings leg twice and chopped him down with a leg kick. stuffed most of the take down attempts towards the end. also had bisping in danger a couple of times. i dont see how there is any controversy.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Relatively easy fight to score imo. Bisping took round one and Wandy rounds two and three.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Relatively easy fight to score imo. Bisping took round one and Wandy rounds two and three.


yep, basically how I see it too.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hellholming said:


> yep, basically how I see it too.


Me as well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:


The difference is Wandy is an actual legend, Hendo isnt. Bisping didnt shit talk henderson after the KO any way. Infact, he praised him for it.

On topic, i dont know what Bisping is chatting on about here. Stevie Wonder could of seen Wandy won that fight. Bisping knows deep down, there is no way in hell he won that fight. In the 2nd and 3rd rounds Wandy had octagon control, outstruck Bisping and did the most damage.


----------



## underover (Nov 19, 2009)

Bisping could have won this fight if only he grew a pair of balls.If he just would throw a little more caution to the wind like Wandy does, but no, he is just all mouth. You cant honestly think you took the fight when backpeddaling then doing the odd takedown.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

1st round was pretty close but I think it was pretty clear that Wandy won the last 2. Bisping landed couple takedowns (so did Wandy) and neither of them really landed anything on ground excluding that guillotine by Wandy on end of round 2. 

Standing Bisping landed mainly jabs while Wandy landed a boatload of leg kicks. The last combo at the end of round 3 prolly caused more damage overall than both of them together landed during rest of the fight.
Good fight, but no way did Bisping win that. Shame Wandy didn't turn the killer mode on earlier though because each time he did it it brought alot of success.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> The difference is Wandy is an actual legend, Hendo isnt...
> 
> On topic....


I hate to come off as passive aggressive, but

OH no you didn't.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Henderson


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SJ said:


> I hate to come off as passive aggressive, but
> 
> OH no you didn't.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Henderson


Dan Henderson isnt even comparable to Wanderlei Silva is terms of legendary status. Dan Henderson (or decision dan) is known as a great wrestler with a huge right hand.

Wanderlei Silva? The man defines the term; fighter. He earned his legendary status through going on a win streak of viscous KO victories, his personality and always wearing his heart on his sleeve. That is a legend.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Bisping was winning that fight, too, but had it gone to decision it could've easily went to Wand. He kept stealing rounds. I think Bisping would've won round one, Wand probably would've gotten two because of the sub and he would've won three with the knockdown. I really don't think that fight should've been stopped either.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> 1st round was pretty close but I think it was pretty clear that Wandy won the last 2. Bisping landed couple takedowns (so did Wandy) and neither of them really landed anything on ground excluding that guillotine by Wandy on end of round 2.


wand did land some shots to the head and body of bisping when he took him down.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

He's so cocky


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I think Bisping was winning that fight, too, but had it gone to decision it could've easily went to Wand. He kept stealing rounds. I think Bisping would've won round one, Wand probably would've gotten two because of the sub and he would've won three with the knockdown. I really don't think that fight should've been stopped either.


Wand did win a decision man haha did you think Rosenthal stopped it?!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

lol bisping. im glad you lost, just sad it wasnt via knee to face. seriously anyone mind telling this guy losing a fight then saying you won dosent make it so? i bet he thinks he was winning the hendo fight too


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

I was happy to see Bisping take some solid shots and not get ktfo; and by that I mean his chin looked sound.I think his main problem was he didnt go for the kill at any point. I like Bisping but I wish Wandy had gone beserk old school style.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Grindyourmind said:


> I was happy to see Bisping take some solid shots and not get ktfo; and by that I mean his chin looked sound.I think his main problem was he didnt go for the kill at any point. I like Bisping but I wish Wandy had gone beserk old school style.


...Did you see him drop like a sack of used crack at the end?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Dan Henderson isnt even comparable to Wanderlei Silva is terms of legendary status. Dan Henderson (or decision dan) is known as a great wrestler with a huge right hand.
> 
> Wanderlei Silva? The man defines the term; fighter. He earned his legendary status through going on a win streak of viscous KO victories, his personality and always wearing his heart on his sleeve. That is a legend.


They are both legends, the only man to ever hold two titles in two weight classes at once is Dan Henderson, not to mention he beat Wand to win the second title.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao there's no way he won that fight - even if it was close, he deserved the L to even out the decision he 'won' over Hammill :sarcastic12:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> What the f**k is the problem with him thinking he won the fight?
> 
> He is allowed an opinion you know, he gave full credit to Silva, respected that Silva won the fight, and shook the man's hand after the fight.
> 
> Get off his back, jesus, the hate STILL carrys on


*THIS.*
Lay off the Bisping hate, he was humble in defeat, he's allowed to think he may have won, to be honest I thought he had rounds 1 and 2 myself, it was *very* close.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> *THIS.*
> Lay off the Bisping hate, he was humble in defeat, he's allowed to think he may have won, to be honest I thought he had rounds 1 and 2 myself, it was *very* close.


Hes never humble in defeat. After Hendo blew his head off, he said "on a better day I can beat Dan." And now he wants to cry about the decision when he got KO'd at the end? No humility there.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anytime Bisping gets hit, he looks like he's in trouble...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Hes never humble in defeat. After Hendo blew his head off, he said "on a better day I can beat Dan." And now he wants to cry about the decision when he got KO'd at the end? No humility there.


Did you not hear his interview with Rogan after the fight? On several occasions he gave Wand props for winning. I think if he wasn't humble he would have straight up claimed he won the fight in front of everyone.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> *THIS.*
> Lay off the Bisping hate, he was humble in defeat, he's allowed to think he may have won, to be honest I thought he had rounds 1 and 2 myself, it was *very* close.


bisping acted a fool in the post fight press conference so if someone hates on him he asked for it.


----------



## Shadrock (Aug 26, 2007)

All I'm going to say is Bisping was lucky he wasn't fighting Wanderlei in Pride or else he might not have pulled his leg back as Bisping was falling to the mat..lol








:thumb02:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:


Yeah totally. He seemed to be giving respect (cause Wand is a superstar) and thats probably the only reason.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

is it me or from that .gif it looks like Bisping pulls guard rather than get proper dropped to avoid getting knocked out standing?

Either way it prob lost him the fight.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:


Yeah he was a total English Gentleman for this fight. The Henderson fight also effected him in the ring though imho. He was a little gun shy, if he would have been more agressive, ie following up that jab with combinations, and not worrying about getting "Bispinged" (sorry) he could have won that fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Wand did win a decision man haha did you think Rosenthal stopped it?!


WOW... the video dropped out of mine right at the end of the fight so all I heard was "Did he stop it or did the bell ring?" and it didn't come back until around when Nog was walking in. I heard from a couple other people that he won by TKO. Oh well, like I said I could see the fight going either way. I honestly think Mike was winning every one of those rounds (aside form possibly the third) until the final seconds of it, when Wand stole them because Mike hadn't done enough in the round to win when he got dropped/almost subbed at the end. Great fight, props to Wand too.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Bisping/Silva fight is legendary to me. Bisping essentially got finished in every single round and it still went to decision. 


Rd1 he takes huge shot and drops into a corner of the cage, bell save

Rd2 he gets a guillotine put on him that almost puts him out, bell save

rd3 he gets dropped, mounted, essentially TKO'd then, bell save


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the way you look at it. We got to see him essentially put away 3 times.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Im sorry but all he had going for him (bisping) were take downs that either got stuffed or quickly stood up. I was particularly impressed in one of Wandy's escapes where he rolled out so damn quick!.

TO sum it up, in effective take downs and his annoying jab, which is quite fast but also weak and he did not follow up with any juice


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jcal said:


> Yeah totally. He seemed to be giving respect (cause Wand is a superstar) and thats probably the only reason.


I doupt that! Because than he should have pay the same tribute to Hendo.

I tell you guys why he was respectful. Because he Hendo did more than KO ing him, he shut him up completely. Every word against Wandy would and has been deride against him. You can't talk rubbish if you lost in such a embarrassing way, like he did.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> The difference is Wandy is an actual legend, Hendo isnt. Bisping didnt shit talk henderson after the KO any way. Infact, he praised him for it.
> 
> On topic, i dont know what Bisping is chatting on about here. Stevie Wonder could of seen Wandy won that fight. Bisping knows deep down, there is no way in hell he won that fight. In the 2nd and 3rd rounds Wandy had octagon control, outstruck Bisping and did the most damage.


Actually Danny is a Legend as well, only man to hold both Belts inPride and one in UFC, Second your Correct, Bisping talked shit about Henderson before Hendreson bitched him......even Bisping was smart enough to know not to afterwards....:thumb03:



Life B Ez said:


> They are both legends, the only man to ever hold two titles in two weight classes at once is Dan Henderson, not to mention he beat Wand to win the second title.


^^^THIS^^^






EDIT: Just saw Bobby's post, basically feel the same.....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Im sorry but "danny" Henderson (lol do you know him personally or some thing?) is not a legend.

Now, just because im saying he isnt a legend doesnt mean to say he isnt a great fighter, he is.

When the word legend is thrown around, guys like; Big Nog, Crop Cop, Wandy, Chuck Lidell immediately spring to mind. Dan Henderson? I just dont think he has earned that status.


----------



## bartez111 (Apr 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:


Its just you. Your observation is way off the mark. Bisping has been nothing but respectful to Silva in the lead up to this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Notice how conscious Bisping is of saying or talking any crap or disrespect to legend after the whole Dan thing......or is that just me?????:confused02:





bartez111 said:


> Its just you. Your observation is way off the mark. Bisping has been nothing but respectful to Silva in the lead up to this fight.


Learn to read before you jump....I never said he was talking shit up to the Wandy fight, on the contrary I'm stating he has been very careful to not talk.....Jeesh...



Mckeever said:


> Im sorry but "danny" Henderson (lol do you know him personally or some thing?) is not a legend.
> 
> Now, just because im saying he isnt a legend doesnt mean to say he isnt a great fighter, he is.
> 
> When the word legend is thrown around, guys like; Big Nog, Crop Cop, Wandy, Chuck Lidell immediately spring to mind. Dan Henderson? I just dont think he has earned that status.


Holding belts in both orgs and in 2 weight classes, I man I have no prob agreeing to disagree, I'm gonna go count my credits from the Wandy fight last night....:thumb03: he beat NOG and Wandy 2 guys u have listed above...so...yeah


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Bisping being Bisping. He lost a fight so it was a conspiracy. Never mind the fact that he couldn't do anything to Wandy, at all. There is no way he won the 1st. Getting tagged alot doesn't really score you many points. He spent the entire fight on his heels, backing up and countering with his good boxing. His boxing is technically good but he has absolutely no power. I'm sure he landed a couple good shots, but he never had Wandy in any kind of trouble at all. He got pushed around and beat up the 1st and 3rd rounds. If he honestly doesn't think so, he's delusional.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why are people talking about Biping's jab so much. IMO the way Wandy was slipping the jab in hard as a counter a handful of times was the story. Reminded me of when I used to take boxing The coach used to preach about when the other guy throws a wide looping punch you slip the jab right on the jaw.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan Henderson isn't a legend? How much crack have you smoked in your lifetime? Dan was the first mma athlete to hold titles in two seperate divisions in an elite organization, a feat unlikely to be reproduced.

As for cockney buttmunch Bisping. The English have transformed their traditional wit into a simplistic psychology 101 compensation like this dumb moron brings to press conferences. Last night he claimed he didn't lose (two almost finishes at the end of round two and three) and Wanderlei hosted a gay event at his after party. I'm so sick of this wanker talking respect when it suits him then showing his true colours and below average intelligence when the microphone is live.

I hate Bisping and I can't wait to see his limey ass knocked the **** out again!



Mckeever said:


> Im sorry but "danny" Henderson (lol do you know him personally or some thing?) is not a legend.
> 
> Now, just because im saying he isnt a legend doesnt mean to say he isnt a great fighter, he is.
> 
> When the word legend is thrown around, guys like; Big Nog, Crop Cop, Wandy, Chuck Lidell immediately spring to mind. Dan Henderson? I just dont think he has earned that status.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Did anyone else have a problem w/the ref getting in the way of Wandy while Bisping was KO's in the 3rd(I believe he put his hand on Wandy before the bell)? I kind of felt like he slowed/interfered Wandy from finishing the fight.

I'm surprised nobody has noted Wandy's effective leg kicks that definitely outpointed Bispings jabs.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bisping does not think he won that fight. When Wandy came to his corner after the bell Bisping congratulated him. If you pay attention you can hear him say "Congratulations." when they hug. In my opinion he's just saying this now to be in the center of attention.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AlexZ said:


> Did anyone else have a problem w/the ref getting in the way of Wandy while Bisping was KO's in the 3rd(I believe he put his hand on Wandy before the bell)? I kind of felt like he slowed/interfered Wandy from finishing the fight.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has noted Wandy's effective leg kicks that definitely outpointed Bispings jabs.


I think that thr ref was already getting close because it was the round was coming to the end, but it also looked like Wanderlie was about to land a big knee on Bisping while Bisping was down so that may have been the cause of the ref being so close in that situation.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> What the f**k is the problem with him thinking he won the fight?
> 
> He is allowed an opinion you know, he gave full credit to Silva, respected that Silva won the fight, and shook the man's hand after the fight.
> 
> Get off his back, jesus, the hate STILL carrys on


this ^^^

it was a close fight and i could of seen it go either way and would not of been too pissed about it, in my eyes wandy won but i was watching him in this fight not bisping so my bias view on the fight really dose not make it so i can score the fight. 

I give bisping allot of credit, he just stayed in the ring with the freaking axe murderer for three rounds and at the end of the third he was still standing i did not see this a possibility and i am somewhat a fan of his (besides what he said about matt hamill)


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> In my opinion he's just saying this now to be in the center of attention.


I COMPLETELY disagree with your opinion


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

M D; actually at the end of the third round he was NOT standing


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> M D; actually at the end of the third round he was NOT standing


He wasn't standing, but I think what he was getting at was that Bisping survived 3 rounds with Wanderlei.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

If I'd be so clearly saved by the bell, I'd keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Bisping only won the first round but defenitly not the fight. However he should be happy with himself because he fought a good fight against a legend


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel bad that Bisping lost this fight, I felt before the fight that he really had a great chance of winning this one, but I do agree with the decision, round 2 Wandi was the aggressor and Bisping did very little to justify winning the round.

Congrats to Wandi on the start of what I hope now is the start of a come back to his previous great form.

At the same time I dont think this harms Bispings pertenshal, will be interesting to see what kind of a streak Wandi can put together in the MW division. If this was more to do with the fact Wandi found his form rather than Bisping under performing then loosing such a close decision call to Wandi is quite a good result performance wise.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to see the post fight press conference...so after the hug in the ring and the respect they showed eachother, Bisping said something about Silva having a "gay party"? What did Wand say?
Thanks.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Learn to read before you jump....I never said he was talking shit up to the Wandy fight, on the contrary I'm stating he has been very careful to not talk.....Jeesh...
> 
> 
> 
> Holding belts in both orgs and in 2 weight classes, I man I have no prob agreeing to disagree, I'm gonna go count my credits from the Wandy fight last night....:thumb03: he beat NOG and Wandy 2 guys u have listed above...so...yeah


Thats cool, i also bet on Wandy to KTFO Bisping, but he failed to deliver.

Again, your misinterpreting the word legend. I can guarantee you if you asked fans who the legends of mma were, Dan Henderson's name wouldnt pop up. Also why do you call him Danny?

@Bazmagoo: Did you just refer to Bisping as a "cockney Brit". That is an epic fail right there.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Bisping doesn't DO anything. He shoots and gets a takedown, then doesn't hold Wandy down for even a few seconds, land any GNP, advance position at all, or attempt any subs. He stands with Wandy and lands pillow jabs and crosses, nothing with any power just pats at him trying to score. And he is pleased with this. They traded some good leg kicks but they pretty much canceled each other out. He got dropped and nearly finished with a guillotine choke. So who attempted to finish the fight more? Who came closer? Clearly Wandy. If he is saying he won the fight because he landed more bitch ass jabs with no intention of ever finishing the fight, then shame on him for having the wrong mentality for fighting.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> Bisping doesn't DO anything. He shoots and gets a takedown, then doesn't hold Wandy down for even a few seconds, land any GNP, advance position at all, or attempt any subs. He stands with Wandy and lands pillow jabs and crosses, nothing with any power just pats at him trying to score. And he is pleased with this. They traded some good leg kicks but they pretty much canceled each other out. He got dropped and nearly finished with a guillotine choke. So who attempted to finish the fight more? Who came closer? Clearly Wandy. If he is saying he won the fight because he landed more bitch ass jabs with no intention of ever finishing the fight, then shame on him for having the wrong mentality for fighting.


Like i said, love the avatar but you are being a bit harsh, mate. I can understand why Bisping felt he won, it was a pretty close round. For the record, I felt Wanderlei won too, but lets be real, it was a bit more competitive than you made out. Bisping landed some good takedowns, which, whether you like it or not, do count. He dictated where the fight went, at least in the 1st round.


----------



## chris&snoop (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeez, yeah Bisping is still jarring about the decision, with little reason. It really could have gone either way. I was very surprised at how little Wand did in 4.45mins of each round, only ever ending strongly and never going for the kill. Wand didnt take him down once, he did have the guillotine, and had him rattled at the end of the 3rd which was apparently enough. However, Bisping should have steered clear of trouble at the end of the third and only has himself to blame. He never once planted his feet and put any power in his punches, and then he allowed Wand to pressurize him when he was probably edging the decision. 
But in the end of the day, if you leave it up the the judges, its your own fault. END OF


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm a Bisping fan and backed him 100% comming into this fight. I do beilive that Wandy won the fight and that 29-28 was the correct decison. Wandy did more dmg and was closer to finish and therefore rightfully got the win.

All I want is for MMA fans in general to stop hating on Bisping so much. He hasent done more then other people to deserve it. Lots of fighters talk, lots of fighters are confident. I honestly beilive its just because he is British. If Bisping was american noone would bother hating him or trying to descredit him and his abilities every chance they get.

All this animosity just makes me cheer for Bisping even more.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Well into the second round I was thinking that Wanderlei was losing a scoring match of a fight. Bisping wasn't working for any type of finish and was able to work the range game to his advantage. His take downs were scoring points even if Wanderlei was able to stand back up. The submission was a reaction due to a takedown and nearly finished the fight. The closing exchange at the third round... we all knew that was coming and Bisping still had no answer for it.

Ultimately it was a close fight and I can completely understand how Bisping would feel like he won the fight. He gave credit where credit was due and said he wants to get back in the cage and back to winning ways. I can respect all of that.

The lesson he needs to take from several of his experiences now is that he needs to work to finish fights. His style isn't aggressive and he doesn't make the commitments necessary to finish fights. If he wants to stay on the main card he needs to win with a finish and not leave it to judges.


----------



## Hank Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmm context may be everything.

Did he say he ‘thought’ OR ‘thinks’ he won the fight. I didn’t see the conference but those 2 words could make a major difference.

If he ‘thought’ he did- its very justified since his corner was telling him he was ahead going into round 3; so of course at the time he ‘thought’ he was winning. 

If he had a chance to watch a replay and then says he ‘thinks’ he won, or came out now saying he believes he won- then he’d be wrong.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bazmagoo said:


> Dan Henderson isn't a legend? How much crack have you smoked in your lifetime? Dan was the first mma athlete to hold titles in two seperate divisions in an elite organization, a feat unlikely to be reproduced.
> 
> As for cockney buttmunch Bisping. The English have transformed their traditional wit into a simplistic psychology 101 compensation like this dumb moron brings to press conferences. Last night he claimed he didn't lose (two almost finishes at the end of round two and three) and Wanderlei hosted a gay event at his after party. I'm so sick of this wanker talking respect when it suits him then showing his true colours and below average intelligence when the microphone is live.
> 
> I hate Bisping and I can't wait to see his limey ass knocked the **** out again!


 
I think many people would agree with this....we could poll it???




Mckeever said:


> Thats cool, i also bet on Wandy to KTFO Bisping, but he failed to deliver.
> 
> Again, your misinterpreting the word legend. I can guarantee you if you asked fans who the legends of mma were, Dan Henderson's name wouldnt pop up. Also why do you call him Danny?
> 
> @Bazmagoo: Did you just refer to Bisping as a "cockney Brit". That is an epic fail right there.


I refer to him as Danny cuz thats what Randy calls him, many older guys that worked with him call him that. He is a Roman Grecko guy as Randy is and they have trained together as well, I also used to represent Dan in the MMAF undisputed fight league..where you talk shit on behalf of the fighter you represent...i had Danny.....Honestly it just stuck...I respect him alot and think he got shafted by the UFC....no biggie though cuz he should hold a belt in Strikeforce before the end of April.... 



kamikaze145 said:


> Bisping doesn't DO anything. He shoots and gets a takedown, then doesn't hold Wandy down for even a few seconds, land any GNP, advance position at all, or attempt any subs. He stands with Wandy and lands pillow jabs and crosses, nothing with any power just pats at him trying to score. And he is pleased with this. They traded some good leg kicks but they pretty much canceled each other out. He got dropped and nearly finished with a guillotine choke. So who attempted to finish the fight more? Who came closer? Clearly Wandy. If he is saying he won the fight because he landed more bitch ass jabs with no intention of ever finishing the fight, then shame on him for having the wrong mentality for fighting.


I agree with this asseement and also agree it should be a reason to kinda not say you think you won....all rounds ended with Mike in trouble basically...:thumb03:


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Stonewall44 said:


> Sore loser, he's cocky, back peddles when it comes time to throw down....get's dropped in almost all of his fights (even the ones he wins).
> 
> Not a fan of the Count.


I think it was close and that late third round drop did **** him. Kind of like when Jardine fought Rampage, he was even told by some of the judges "hay that last time you got dropped cost you the fight."

Oh well.


----------



## SOCALBEAST (Nov 2, 2009)

to me the count was the better fighter, outside of the last 10 second flurry in the last round, i would have gave it to the count

but you gotta love wandi, " i look pretty no"


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

If Wandy didn't score the last knock down at the end it could have been really close, But Wandy caught him and he went down and the sealed the loss for Bisping.

It was a good fight though Bisping has nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

To the people saying Bisping recieves way too much hate for what he has said / done you are correct.

But I also think he gets a lot of hate from his fans who come across as complete idiots at times and over rate him. Im not saying ALL of his fans, many of you have un biased opinions......Then you have those who believed he would actually out wrestle Dan Henderson lol


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

NATAS said:


> To the people saying Bisping recieves way too much hate for what he has said / done you are correct.
> 
> But I also think he gets a lot of hate from his fans who come across as complete idiots at times and over rate him. Im not saying ALL of his fans, many of you have un biased opinions......Then you have those who believed he would actually out wrestle Dan Henderson lol


Ya it was laughable when he tried to take Hendo down. He did a good job tossing Wandy though even though he got back to his feet right away.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

This Bisping hate is really getting out of control. It was a close fight, what's wrong with him thinking he won? 99% of fighters would have said the same thing.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally I had it 
round1 - Bisping
round2 - toss up
round3 - Wandy

So I would of been ok with any decision. I think I'll rewatch that fight sometime though because my brother was being extremely distracting with his drunken screams of KILL HIM WANDY KILL HIM!!! OMG WHY DOESN"T HE PUNCH HIM IN THE FACE!!!!!



NATAS said:


> To the people saying Bisping recieves way too much hate for what he has said / done you are correct.
> 
> But I also think he gets a lot of hate from his fans who come across as complete idiots at times and over rate him. Im not saying ALL of his fans, many of you have un biased opinions......Then you have those who believed he would actually out wrestle Dan Henderson lol


I agree with this. A lot of people say that Bisping gets hate because hes British but I think its more so that British fans overrated him as soon as he made it to the TUF finals and it rubbed people the wrong way. As of now I can give him credit and I'll say hes a pretty good fighter so having lots of fans now is fine. But when he first got into the UFC it seemed like 98% of British fans thought he was the greatest fighter ever. It was annoying because he had done nothing to warrant the constant praise that was plastered all over the net. And because of that a lot of non-british fans unfairly started hating Bisping, even though there wasn't much reason to.

It reminded me of BJ Penn fans from years ago. I don't have favorites and typically don't care who wins but I did like it when BJ Penn would lose. Not anything against BJ and its not actually anything that BJ has done. Its just years ago his fans drove me nuts with their "what if BJ did this" and "what if BJ did that". Always saying that BJ could beat anybody if he actually tried. And even though I thought it could very well be true (and hes shown it almost is), it was annoying because he wasn't training hard and that was his fault.

The fans created the haters...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think many people would agree with this....we could poll it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You call him Danny because Randy does and you supported him in some fight league? Really, you shouldnt even be qualified to call him danny. Its like me calling Bisping Mikey or Mickey, ive never met the guy, why the hell would i act as if im his best friend. I just think its cringe worthy every time you call Henderson Danny but what ever.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You call him Danny because Randy does and you supported him in some fight league? Really, you shouldnt even be qualified to call him danny. Its like me calling Bisping Mikey or Mickey, ive never met the guy, why the hell would i act as if im his best friend. I just think its cringe worthy every time you call Henderson Danny but what ever.


I sometimes like to call him Puffy, are you gonna troll on me too for no apparent reason now? :happy01:


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah I agree with dario03, except for the BJ stuff. 

BJ can beat anyone if he tries, just look at the machida fight for gawd sakes... hahah only joking mate

But seriously I think the Bisping vs Wandy fight was all down to round 2 and more specifically the guillotine. Round one was clearly Bispings and round 3 was Wandys but should'nt it have been a 10-8 round anyway because Wandy dropped him?

The fact is Bisping just isn't aggressive enough to impress the judges and his constant back peddling makes him look like hes afraid to trade with his opponent.

Although Machida always backs away from danger, he does it with so much more syle and counters sloppy attacks with violent straight punches and nice kicks, so what im saying is if bisping wants to keep up with these tactics he should probably learn some Machida karate. 

I really cant see much success in Bisping's UFC career after that fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

mattreis324 said:


> This Bisping hate is really getting out of control. It was a close fight, what's wrong with him thinking he won? 99% of fighters would have said the same thing.


I agree.

This place is not as bad as Sherdog though. Those homos take hate to a new level.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

dario03 said:


> Personally I had it
> round1 - Bisping
> round2 - toss up
> round3 - Wandy
> ...


The reason most people appear to hate Bisping is because of his disrespectful attitude and big mouth.
I'm sure a lot of people here remember how vocal he was about the 'beating' he gave Hammill...
so yeah, this discussion can go on forever, to someone else he can be the greatest fighter ever, IMO he'll always be a douche. To each their own, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, if Alexi here can say with a straight face that he was winning his fight against Sarah Kaufman, who am to argue with Bisping when he thinks he was beating Wandy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INchpya7iBs
(skip to 6:00 after you've seen enough of the guy getting beat up)


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Yeah I agree with dario03, except for the BJ stuff.
> 
> BJ can beat anyone if he tries, just look at the machida fight for gawd sakes... hahah only joking mate
> 
> ...


I agree with Jord - Jitsu. Bisping's style is what really made him lose. He threw almost no combinations and backpedaled the entire fight. Drives me crazy when guys just try to jab their way to victory. This is not boxing, its MMA for god sakes. BTW - Bisping has a pretty good ground game but I think Wandy was just too strong. Bisping will never, ever be a real contender. He can hang around with a lot of the top fighters but his chin is just too suspect.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> What the f**k is the problem with him thinking he won the fight?
> 
> He is allowed an opinion you know, he gave full credit to Silva, respected that Silva won the fight, and shook the man's hand after the fight.
> 
> Get off his back, jesus, the hate STILL carrys on


...says the brit


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by* McKeever*
> Thats cool, i also bet on Wandy to KTFO Bisping, but he failed to deliver.
> 
> Again, your misinterpreting the word legend. I can guarantee you if you asked fans who the legends of mma were, Dan Henderson's name wouldnt pop up. Also why do you call him Danny?
> ...


 




coldcall420 said:


> I refer to him as Danny cuz thats what Randy calls him, many older guys that worked with him call him that. He is a Roman Grecko guy as Randy is and they have trained together as well, I also used to represent Dan in the MMAF undisputed fight league..where you talk shit on behalf of the fighter you represent...i had Danny.....Honestly it just stuck...I respect him alot and think he got shafted by the UFC....no biggie though cuz he should hold a belt in Strikeforce before the end of April....





Mckeever said:


> You call him Danny because Randy does and you supported him in some fight league? Really, you shouldnt even be qualified to call him danny. Its like me calling Bisping Mikey or Mickey, ive never met the guy, why the hell would i act as if im his best friend. I just think its cringe worthy every time you call Henderson Danny but what ever.


 
I call him Danny cuz I want to, sometimes Hollywood, sometimes Hendo....failing to see the issue....LOL @ some fight league (before your time) Mikey to get back on the thread lost the fight, he wasn't terrible but he really was never in a position to do damage, instead avoid it...kamikazee's breakdown I think was spot on....


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> ...says the brit


What's you point?

Are you trying to state that I am biased towards Bisping because of my nationality?

Go and look at any post's where I talk about Bisping in general or his fight with Wand, I'm hardly on his nuts. 

I believe he lost the fight, but I don't exactly see a problem with him thinking he won.

At the time the fight was happening,I bet everyone here didn't have such a clear cut point of view until after.

I try to make subjective posts and keep my nationality out of it as much as I can.

I am interested in british fighter yes, but only as much as Canadians are fond of Canadiens and Brazilians fond of Brazilians


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Its just his opinion of coarse he is going to say he won the second fight, he doesn't want to think Wandy did better then him.....

But Wandy clearly won the second and third round, and he couldn't hold him down to save his life, and Wandy was the one stepping forward the entire fight which is octagon control and he landed the bigger shots.

Not really a debate


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess he forgot about this part of rd. 2:










Also notice Wandy's head movement, luls


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> I guess he forgot about this part of rd. 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that was some straight up Tekken shit right there.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> lol, that was some straight up Tekken shit right there.



Greatest part of the fight!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Greatest part of the fight!


While that was an awesome part, I'm going to have to 1-up you real quick:










**** choke FTW


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I demand more amazing gifs!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

^^I guess I'm your new best friend then:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh my, in the second to last pic Bisping makes the Henderson KO face. Only a matter of time before some one makes Bisping Island part 2.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Oh my, in the second to last pic Bisping makes the Henderson KO face. Only a matter of time before some one makes Bisping Island part 2.


 

This made me LOL.....:thumbsup:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> I guess he forgot about this part of rd. 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap that's epic


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Like i said, love the avatar but you are being a bit harsh, mate. I can understand why Bisping felt he won, it was a pretty close round. For the record, I felt Wanderlei won too, but lets be real, it was a bit more competitive than you made out. Bisping landed some good takedowns, which, whether you like it or not, do count. He dictated where the fight went, at least in the 1st round.


it was competitive, but should not have been close on the scorecards. Bisping never hurt Wandy or came close to finishing the fight, and takedowns dont count if you hold the guy down for less than 3 seconds. You have to at least stay in guard and land some shots


----------



## fullonshred (Feb 23, 2010)

I am not surprised that Bisping feels he won. It is right in line with his personality, and after getting that HUGE gift in the Hamill fight I can see how Michael could be confused about how fights are _really_ scored.

I am disappointed in Wandy. Had he pushed the pace earlier in any round he could have ended that fight pretty much anytime he chose. I am not sure why he held back. Curious.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

fullonshred said:


> I am not surprised that Bisping feels he won. It is right in line with his personality, and after getting that HUGE gift in the Hamill fight I can see how Michael could be confused about how fights are _really_ scored.
> 
> I am disappointed in Wandy. Had he pushed the pace earlier in any round he could have ended that fight pretty much anytime he chose. I am not sure why he held back. Curious.


After looking back on the performance and Wandys UFC record, i think that Wand was really just playing it safe. He didnt want to risk any thing. What if he left himself open and Bisping caught him, he didnt want the risk of losing the fight and being cut from the UFC. I hope this is the case and in Wandys next fight, we see the old, aggressive axe murderer.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Uh no no Bisping. He did pretty decent, kept moving, managed some decent offense. But against Wanderlei, you need more than decent offense, you need great. IMO, he barely managed to win Rd 1, lost Rd 2, and Rd 3 was close, right up until Bisping got rocked, then he lost. Its his own fault Wanderlei beat him, the whiner.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> I guess he forgot about this part of rd. 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I love it. 

As for Bisping...SMH. I hate this guy so much.


----------

